# Korolev decision might come Monday



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-clippers31aug31,1,5286934.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> A decision might come Monday on whether first-round draft pick Yaroslav Korolev could join the team for the 2005-06 season.
> 
> The board of directors for CSKA Moscow, the club team that holds Korolev's rights, will meet to discuss a contract buyout that would clear the way for the Clippers to sign Korolev, agent Marc Fleisher said.
> 
> "We're really not going to know any more until then," Fleisher said. "They're going to meet, so we'll see."


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

bring him over . . bring him over . .bring him over . . . anyone know where there meeting? ima go and stand right outside the window with my Yaroslav clipper jersey


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

I hope they let him play for the clippers this year. I read in the nba general threads, that the guy the clippers drafted 2 years ago balloon all the way to 400 pounds. How is this possible? Wasn't there a post in this thread that said the clippers wanted to bring him this year, but that the Greek he was playing, didn't want to release him?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Russian TV News on the Yarik case said it's very doubtful they will allow him to come over. I'm just glad someone else besides myself, the whole clippers franchise sees how good Yaroslav really is


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I bet Sterling doesn't want him to come over Monday, or ever. As long as he stays in Europe, Sterling doesn't have to pay. Sterling's gonna pull a 'Baby Shaq' on Korolev and 'forget' about him.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

wtchan, you havent the slightest idea of what you are talking about. If sterling didnt want the guy he wouldnt have allowed the clipps to draft him, he wouldnt have financed numerous scouting trips for the clippers to check him out, etc. If they cant work out a deal now, the clippers will just try again later, just like they did with marko jaric, who unlike sofo did show himself worthy of being brought over. 

The reason sofo hasnt been brought over has nothing to do with money. The guy hasnt done much in europe, and lately the clippers have been stacked in the front court.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

don't forget that sofo also went from "baby shaq" to "baby whale" in that time.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

leidout said:


> don't forget that sofo also went from "baby shaq" to "baby whale" in that time.


now thats funny. Im over Sofo. Forget about him and lets get Korolev over here.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

If the Clips can't get anybody to fill in the backup spot for Maggette 'til Monday, he'll be in a Clipper uniform this season.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

CSKA stated they DO NOT want to let Yaro go


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

qrich1fan said:


> CSKA stated they DO NOT want to let Yaro go



Baylor just said that there is no trouble between CSKA and the Clippers.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

did he? i was watchin russian tv last night sports report said they don't want to let Yarik go . . . i must've understood it wrong sorry


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

qrich1fan said:


> did he? i was watchin russian tv last night sports report said they don't want to let Yarik go . . . i must've understood it wrong sorry



Well you could be right, Baylor could just be saying there is no trouble to cover it up. You never know.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

All this doesnt sound too good. How do u understand Russian Tv. Do you speak Russian? I guess we better sign Padgett now.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

What about going after Gerald Wallace?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

i speak some russian . . since i got armenian and serbian blood in me and my parents got the tv so i know some words here and there. it's not that hard to understand once u know some key words. but i surely hope i am wrong


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

we *NEED TO* bring Yaroslav over

example: 
Sergia Monia was selected by Portland last season
they left him in Europe and CSKA did not play him knowing they will lose him
He lost out on a year of developing


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey... point gaurd, meet point forward.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Decision should be known hopefully at 12:01 when the new LA times articles come out. Hopefully it is good news!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

No news yet, argh!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Free Arsenal said:


> No news yet, argh!


Hopefully at 12:00am tonight a new LA times article comes up telling us what is going on. If not tonight then probably tomarrow night.....:dead:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Hopefully at 12:00am tonight a new LA times article comes up telling us what is going on. If not tonight then probably tomarrow night.....:dead:



if we gotta wait tomorrow, then i am not going to school lol


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like nothing for tonight maybe something will come up mid-day.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

No bueno.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I have messages out to his USA agent, Euro Agent, and others with no reply.  Hopefully news will leak out somewhere soon.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Maybe its taking so long because they are still negotiating the buyout.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> Maybe its taking so long because they are still negotiating the buyout.



I hope not, if they are still working on a buyout both sides must not be agreeing to terms. I just hope we find out something soon about the situation.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*patiently waiting*


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

qrich1fan said:


> *patiently waiting*



Same here...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> I have messages out to his USA agent, Euro Agent, and others with no reply.  Hopefully news will leak out somewhere soon.



Hopefully someone emails you back with some info because again tonight there is no word on the situation.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

i am starting to get mad, wth are the clippers doing? wth is yaroslav doing? wth is going on, i feel like walking into baylor's office and personally askin him wth is up with this 

damn im prolly the only one who wants  *really*  Yaroslav to come over


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://clippersdaily.com/ 



> Korolev Watch: The Monday "deadline" of deciding whether Korolev will be coming to the USA or not has come and gone with no news. Messages from Clippersdaily to Korolev's agent have gone unanswered at this time. However our sources in Russia have told us that reportedly both Korolev and his agent are hoping that they are able to work out a deal to bring him over to the US THIS year.
> 
> Updated: 9AM: Russian sources again confirm that Korolev's agency is working hard at a deal with CSKA to bring Korolev over. However an agreement has NOT yet been reached. The agency does not want him in Russia another year where he will not get playing time similar to a player last year by the name of Zavourev. They reason that if he's not going to get playing time, better that its in the NBA, not in CSKA.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> An article from CSKA Moscow's website, was re-published in a popular "Hoops" website today, Wednesday. Quoting CEO Serbey Kuschenko as saying the Clippers haven't made an offer yet and it will take some time to decide on a buyout. Obviously, because this is old news, recent reports of an impending deal are probably more accurate. The more recent reports However claim that the decision was to be made by this last Monday.


Ok wth going on


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

C'mon i cant wait to see him playing in Clips uniform


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Uupdated the blog a little bit on clippersdaily.com just now. No new earth shattering developments, but at least more news than weve gotten from anyone else lately...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> Uupdated the blog a little bit on clippersdaily.com just now. No new earth shattering developments, but at least more news than weve gotten from anyone else lately...



Very interesting news that you found out.

Another day that we don't know anything. My guess at this point would be that the terms still haven't been agreed upon.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

still crossing my fingers though that they can work out a deal to get korolev over.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks for the new info. It looks like they are asking Donald S. for a lot of money to bring Korolev over. Im not too confident right now.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Who is the guy who guaranteed that Korolev was coming over? I forgot who it was. Does anyone remember? Was it Arenas909?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> Was it Arenas809?


yes


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

i think Clippers are done and are just waiting to see what CSKA does


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

big updates on clippersdaily.com feel free to copy and paste.

i sure hope my sources havent screwed me over with this information, and make me look like chad ford.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

www.clippersdaily.com



> Information continues to trickle in from a variety of different sources. A local source to us here in Los Angeles has informed us that Korolev's agency, the Clippers, and CSKA seem to have agreed to the main terms of a deal to bring him to the Clippers this year. The final paperwork may be completed sometime in the next few days. This definitely seems like the most logical outcome for all parties. The Clippers could use the depth at the wings, and might now be scared of the Vasquez situation in Orlando. CSKA has reportedly had budget cuts, so an influx of cash from a buyout deal would help them, not to mention the fact that young players rarely get much playing time in their system anyway. Even for Korolev's agency, it should work out...as we mentioned before it was rumored that Korolev might be lent to the French team that is run by his own agency. However, that obviously would be a conflict of interests in the practical sense...as Yarik's agent, they would want to get him the best contract possible....yet as the executive of the team, you'd want to get him for the LEAST amount possible...By the way, stay tuned for an exclusive interview that we will have with Yarik hopefully in the next couple of days.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice work yama, glad to hear the news. Very nice to see that you will have an interview with Korolev!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Thanks. Lets just hope it turns out true.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

wow me being the biggest Yaro supporter is happy about this news, but for some reason i dont feel well


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

doubt any of us who want him to come over will feel "well" until he is signed, sealed, and delivered.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

lol its not cuz im worried about everything being completed, just some other stuff i got goin on


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

That sound like great news! I hope its true.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't worry folks, we have heard from Clippers sources that a decision will come MONDAY.

which monday? monday last week? monday next week? monday next offseason?

but do not worry, a decision will come on *A MONDAY*. :yes: 

i would really like to see korolev play. never hurts to have a young back up gaining experience off the bench.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

leidout said:


> Don't worry folks, we have heard from Clippers sources that a decision will come MONDAY.
> 
> which monday? monday last week? monday next week? monday next offseason?
> 
> ...


Instead of Monday, they should have said the decision will come 'some day'.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

leidout said:


> Don't worry folks, we have heard from Clippers sources that a decision will come MONDAY.
> 
> which monday? monday last week? monday next week? monday next offseason?
> 
> ...


Hopefully it will come this monday, since nothing big ever happens on the weekend. 

I was looking at some of Korolev's stats from last year, when he got a lot of time he put up some good numbers. In one game he scored 39 points, had 13 rebounds and 4 assists.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Hopefully it will come this monday, since nothing big ever happens on the weekend.
> 
> I was looking at some of Korolev's stats from last year, when he got a lot of time he put up some good numbers. In one game he scored 39 points, had 13 rebounds and 4 assists.


Keeping in mind assists are harder to get in Europe.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

qrich i dident know u were armenian Iam Russian so if any1 needs any info on Yaro Ill be happy to post it


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

cool im not the only euro one here  (dang now i cant make stuff up, lol j/k)


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Baylor said that the Clips are in no hurry with the negotiations. I think it may drag out for a few more weeks.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

i still don't think this decision is up to the clippers, yaroslav nor his agent, it's all up to CSKA Moscow to let him or not let him go


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Definitely could be the case. I think his team in Russia are trying to get more money from Donald since it has been reported that Korolevs team is in dire need of cash.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.ocregister.com/ocr/2005/09/13/sections/sports/other/article_673341.php 



> Negotiations continue with Korolev's club team, CSKA Moscow, with whom he is under contract for another three years. Terms of a proposed buyout reportedly are between $750,000 and $1 million.
> 
> "We're still looking at that situation,'' Elgin Baylor, the Clippers' vice president of basketball operations, said in a statement. "We're in no hurry.''



Hopefully it gets resolved before training camp.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.ocregister.com/ocr/2005/09/16/sections/sports/other/article_677889.php 



> That does not include their top draft pick, 18-year-old forward Yaroslav Korolev. The Clippers are negotiating with Korolev's club team, CSKA Moscow, to buy out his contract.


According to the OC Registar it looks like the Clippers want him since they are working on the buyout.


----------

